# Rockler Table Saw Cove Cutting Jig



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

I make raised panel doors on my tablesaw the same way, and it's not that bad as long as you do them all at once. That is, run all the pieces through at the set height, raise the blade, and then repeat. 8 passes and you're through 1/2" of wood, so it goes pretty quick once you get in a rhythm. The hard part is cleaning up the curve afterwards - the saw blade leaves a pretty rough surface, even if you go pretty slow.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Dan , Excellent video and review of your new toy : )
What type of blade / how many teeth , do they recommend to use ?


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

This is a nice review, Daniel. I have looked at these and been considering getting one. Your review was certainly helpful.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Dusty, there is no recommendation for teeth on the blade. I'd imagine that the more the better. I have at times, put in a 7 1/2" blade in my 10" table saw from time to time when I haven't needed the blade height and found that the smaller blade gives the motor a better mechanical advantage. Of course one would be limited to a narrower cove but if I ever do some smaller coves I might do that again.

Jimi_c, Good idea about the door panels. And yes the blade does leave narrow horizontal striations in the wood. A scraper seems to handle that well tough and mentioned in the directions of the rockler jig it said to do a very light pass on the last one. That seemed to help a bit. I also made a mirror image curved sanding block and wrapped it with 36 grit sandpaper. That seemed to take off the saw marks really fast. Then to the scraping and final incremented sanding.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info , Dan….I hope to see the end results installed : )
Have a great weekend !
Len


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Well, actually Dusty…. I finished them today. No poly'd yet though. You can see the cove in the bottom half of the top arch. The very top is a double ogee stacked one atop the other. I'll post it as a finished project later. I also used the Rockler fluting jig for the side moldings. I'll get something on that later. It also works pretty nicely.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

That looks awesome , Dan ! Million dollar window moldings , for sure. Thank you : )


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Cessna, the snowblower? It's almost time!


----------



## ArtistryinWood (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice job Daniel,

CMT has a crown molding set with a cove cutting head, Supposed to cut smoother than a TS blade, A bit pricey though $153.30 on Amazon.

http://www.cmtutensili.com/show_items.asp?pars=RIC~235.ric~2~2~3

Andrew


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

yes Artistry I see them on Amazon. A bit pricy but I'll bet it does a nice job. Sort of a router bit for the table saw. The whole crown molding kid is over $300!


----------

